# Barrett Burston Ale Malt And Beersmith 2



## McFeast (12/6/11)

Trying to find the details for this Aussie grain on their website, and cannot find anything for it to add to BeerSmith.

Has anyone added this manually, and care to share the details?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Bizier (12/6/11)

new feature which I totally have man wood for is the add-on ingredient packs - just grab the barret burston one and it is under 'pale'


----------



## cliffo (12/6/11)

Click on the "Add on" button and you can install it from there plus a whole list of other grains etc


----------



## brando (12/6/11)

Yes, it's a great feature.

Would be excellent if retailers could provide price's as add-on too. That would eliminate the need to do it manually.


----------



## McFeast (12/6/11)

righto. i got the barret burston grain pack. 
moved it to the BeerSmith 2 folder. restarted the app and it still isnt in the list.
renamed the extension to .bsmx and restarted, still not in the "Add Grain" list. 

Any takers? Im lost.


----------



## np1962 (12/6/11)

McFeast said:


> righto. i got the barret burston grain pack.
> moved it to the BeerSmith 2 folder. restarted the app and it still isnt in the list.
> renamed the extension to .bsmx and restarted, still not in the "Add Grain" list.
> 
> Any takers? Im lost.


When in Beersmith 2 you will see an Add Ons button, looks like a jigsaw piece, centre screen, menu under the ribbon. Click that, add the grains you want, couldn't be easier.
Nige


----------



## McFeast (12/6/11)

NigeP62 said:


> When in Beersmith 2 you will see an Add Ons button, looks like a jigsaw piece, centre screen, menu under the ribbon. Click that, add the grains you want, couldn't be easier.
> Nige



Sweet. Found it.

Cheers Nige.


----------



## np1962 (12/6/11)

brando said:


> Yes, it's a great feature.
> 
> Would be excellent if retailers could provide price's as add-on too. That would eliminate the need to do it manually.


Can be done if the retailer wants to provide a .bsmx file to their customers.
I have done this for mine for BS 1.4, just have to find the time to redo it for the new format.
Nige


----------



## Pogierob (23/2/15)

Just thought I'd bump this thread, as I found it handy.


I have been manually adding my grains as I purchase them, only to discover that the "add ons" feature already has them batched up and ready to add..

bit of a face palm moment for me, thought I'd share the love.


----------



## Mattwa (23/2/15)

Thanks! Been trying to work out how to do this.


----------

